# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Pyetje si ndihme-dhe si rebus.

## viganv

Gjeje shumen qe kur ti hiqet 20 % mbetet 660.

x-20%=660

Mire kishit bo me me ndihmu edhe me zgjedh

----------


## helene

:kryqezohen:   :uahaha:  

ke filluar tallesh ti? ku shkon me kshu pyetjesh?

----------


## viganv

> ke filluar tallesh ti? ku shkon me kshu pyetjesh?


Jo jo vertete eshte a mundeni me ma zgjedh ma shpejt une e gjeta nje zgjidhje 825 po sdi a osht e vertete

----------


## helene

uhh ç'me bere te mare makinen llogaritese qe s'mbaja mend ku e kisha hedhur :ngerdheshje: 
mire e ke gjetur

----------


## viganv

Lol Helenush

A mundesh me ma qit krejt pergjigjen tash krejt zgjidhjen,shume shume mire kishe bo

----------


## helene

x-20%=660

(80/100)x=660

0.8*x=660

x=660/0.8

x=825

hahahahahaha si m'duket vetja si ne klase te pare :ngerdheshje:

----------


## viganv

> x-20%=660
> 
> (80/100)x=660
> 
> 0.8*x=660
> 
> x=660/0.8
> 
> x=825
> ...


hahahah shum flm a :P te pershendes msheleni temen tash se e kryjta punen

----------

